# who uses a car trailer for firewood?



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

im seriously considering picking up a 2004 18ft dual axl 7k lb rated car trailer for firewood. i would ad some sort of a removable stake body setup on it to haul wood. i have a couple old cars too so it would be nice to be able to trailer them. 

a dump trailer would be ideal but too much money for me right now. anyway what are your thoghts in doing it this way? 

oh btw it has electric brakes and a full diamond plate floor with ramps that slide of of the trailer.


----------



## brownie525 (Mar 5, 2009)

i use my car trailer for wood and it works out perfect. I build stake body sides and have a nice long ramp at the back so i can roll big ole rounds up it if need be. I would love to have a dump trailer but have no room to fit another trailer in the yard. I like how the car trailers are not real high so they are easy to load.


----------



## RAF (Mar 5, 2009)

This is what I use for everything. Fire wood, tractor, cars, junking, lumber. The sides that are on it are used when I have junk or smaller logs. I just put stakes when hauling 5' or bigger logs. Going to build a small manual crane to get some of the bigger things on to the trailer soon.


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is my 16' equipment hauler with the wood-hauling sides on.






6,000# braked axles and the sides come out of the stake pockets when I need them to.

I am thinking of welding on home-made stake pockets to accept some rectangular metal tubing so I can just have uprights with no lumber. Less wind resistance traveling and the logs get chained down and tightened with load binders anyway.


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I use my BIL's when I get an opportunity for a large load. I just stack it nice dont bother with sides. If it was mine I would make removable sides and some sort of tailgate.


----------



## porta mill (Mar 5, 2009)

I do , I use my equipment trailer alot when i have to go get a large amount of wood or logs. removable sides are almost a must when getting fire wood . I try to get as much as i can get in log lengths i have a warn wench mounted to the tongue so I can drag the logs on the trailer . I also have a dump trailer that I use also nothing is better than pressing a button and it unloads it self. One thing to remember it is very easy to over load a 16 ft trailer with green wood good luck


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the replies. im trying tho think oif the best way to add the stake pockets to the trailer. 

i was thinking of maybe using 1/8 steel and beiding it to look basicly like a piece of channel and weld it to the sides of the trailer. maybe the size of a 2x4 or a 4x4. i would also give them a bottom so they wouldnt fall through towards the ground. 

i was thinking of bolting the wood through the bent up bracket but id rather it be set up for quick removal. i think i could box pretty much the whole trailer in with 7 pieces of plywood. unless i use 2x6's instead. im not totally sure yet. it looks like ill be getting the trailer tomorrow if all goes well. so monday ill be makin some brackets at work 


any more ideas on the best way to make the brackets would be great. 

ill be sure to post pics if i get it tomorrow, Mike


----------



## Lloyd H (Mar 5, 2009)

*stake pockets*

Make sure they will drain, water as well as saw chips and debris


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 5, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> thanks for the replies. im trying tho think oif the best way to add the stake pockets to the trailer.
> 
> i was thinking of maybe using 1/8 steel and beiding it to look basicly like a piece of channel and weld it to the sides of the trailer. maybe the size of a 2x4 or a 4x4. i would also give them a bottom so they wouldnt fall through towards the ground.
> 
> ...



Mike

Do a search on trailer stake pockets and you will get a lot of hits. They generally run from about $3-$5 per stake pocket. You can get them in different sizes, with perhaps the most popular being of a size that accepts 2x4s.

I may build my own since I cannot buy them locally and shipping may make it costly enough that building them myself is cheaper. If I build my own I will build them to accept a certain size of rectangular steel tubing so I will not have to worry about breaking 2x4s.

HTH

PS .... If I build them I will cut and weld rather than bending. I have a cut-off saw, but I do not have a bender and it is tough getting good bends without one (learned that when building the rack for my truck).


----------



## danrclem (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a picture of my 16' car hauler. I've said for a long time that I'm going to put some pockets on the side and use it for wood. Procrastinate, procrastinate. I guess one of the reasons that I haven't done it yet is because I have a 5x10 trailer that I use. I'd be able to get a lot more wood on the car hauler though.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

i forgot to ask what is a decent price for a 2004 18ft 7k lb rated car trailer. i dont wanna get screwed lol. anyway it supposidly needs nothing. the only thing he said is the fenders are a bit dented up. the floor is diamond plate also and it has the built in slide in ramps.


----------



## 046 (Mar 5, 2009)

a trailer with tandem 7klb axles is more like a heavy equipment trailer. sure you can haul cars, but it can easily haul tractors. 

it's ideal for hauling wood! just make sure you've got a heavy duty truck like Cummins. 

here's mine loaded with $15k+ lbs. pulling rig is a 97 cummins 12v.


----------



## 046 (Mar 5, 2009)

oppss... thought you were referring to tandem 7k axles or 14k lbs ratings. a trailer with tandem 3,500 lb axles is consider light duty. 

be sure to get brakes on both axles. it's not what you can pull... it's what you can stop! 

look on craigslist... super nice tandem axle car trailer go for $1200 to $1,800 range. you can get one brand new with steel floor, new tires, brakes, etc for under $2,000 in tulsa 



husky455rancher said:


> i forgot to ask what is a decent price for a 2004 18ft 7k lb rated car trailer. i dont wanna get screwed lol. anyway it supposidly needs nothing. the only thing he said is the fenders are a bit dented up. the floor is diamond plate also and it has the built in slide in ramps.


----------



## porta mill (Mar 5, 2009)

try tractor supply store I think I saw stake pockets there. or if you have a welder get some metal and build your own . buying them is probably more practical to most. or do a search for stake pockets on the net . as for price on the trailer that depends on the trailer light duty or heavy duty anywhere from $1000 to 2500. depending on the market best thing to do is look around in your area for what is available. right now there should be plenty for sale with the way our economy is going people loosing jobs.


----------



## RoyR(MI) (Mar 5, 2009)

When I built my trailer, I found some rectangular tubing that was the right size for a 2x4 to slip into and cut 4" long pieces and welded them to the sides of the trailer every 2 feet. Works great.


----------



## RAF (Mar 5, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> thanks for the replies. im trying tho think oif the best way to add the stake pockets to the trailer.
> 
> i was thinking of maybe using 1/8 steel and beiding it to look basicly like a piece of channel and weld it to the sides of the trailer. maybe the size of a 2x4 or a 4x4. i would also give them a bottom so they wouldnt fall through towards the ground.
> 
> ...



This link will show you the ones that will take a 2x4 with out cutting. I'm going to make stakes with tube steel and weld stops on the stakes to keep them at 3'. ( I think they make 3 1/2" x 1 1/2") Just some thoughts for you. 

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=5750&categoryID=369


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 5, 2009)

Its not really a car trailer, but this is what we use. It was originaly built as a boat trailer. They had a large wooden cabin cruiser on it. I bought the frame added some extra cross members the wood deck and the sides. It has two 6,000 lb axles with hydraulic brakes. I kept the sides down to 20" because I pull it with a Dodge Dakota. Even with all the saws in the tool box up front it is very well balanced.






And here are all the saws loaded.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

Put some sides on my jeep trailer and it seems to work out pretty good. 7K dual axle 16' C-channel car hauler. My stake pockets came with the trailer though.





















Really want a 28' gooseneck but that won't happen for a few years...


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

heres a pic of it the guy wants 1600 for it delivered. what do you guys think? all he said is wrong with it is the fenders are dented up a bit.


----------



## 046 (Mar 5, 2009)

looks like a clean trailer, but make sure it's got stake pockets. 
it'd be nice if tires were good too. look out for dry rot on tires. 
trailers have a tendency to sit around a lot. 

most importantly it's got to have brakes on both axles!
green wood gets heavy quick!

$1,600 price for a used car hauler is no big deal... similar priced trailers come up all the time on craigslist. so really depends on how big a hurry you are in..

stay away from mobile home axles!!!



husky455rancher said:


> heres a pic of it the guy wants 1600 for it delivered. what do you guys think? all he said is wrong with it is the fenders are dented up a bit.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

he said it has brakes on all the wheels and the tires are good. im positive it dosent have stake pockets. i would have to make them myself. 


what pissed me off is he origionally wanted 1200 obo. but he said he got a huge response and now he wants 1600. i may call him tomorrow and say best i can do is 1300 delivered. 

i definatly want a trailer sometime this spring or summer at the latest as the tree work seems to be adding up and it would definatly prove useful. i just dont wanna totally screw myself.


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are planning on using it for firewood only, you might want to consider one that does not have a beaver tail. IMO they are harder to stack and haul wood on. 
Otherwise it looks like a very nice trailer. Just remember that it will probably have two 3500 lb axles at most. Something to think about when you heap it 3' tall with green wood.
Happy shopping...........


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

well i know nothing about trailers but i assume the beaver tail is the angled floor in the rear? he stated in the ad that its has a 4 ft beavertail. again i dont know what that is im just taking a guess.


i do have a69 charger and a 76 camaro that will definatly spend some time on the trailer but im buying one for firewood. me gettin a car trailer just makes the purchase make more sense for me.


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 5, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> well i know nothing about trailers but i assume the beaver tail is the angled floor in the rear? he stated in the ad that its has a 4 ft beavertail. again i dont know what that is im just taking a guess.
> 
> 
> i do have a69 charger and a 76 camaro that will definatly spend some time on the trailer but im buying one for firewood. me gettin a car trailer just makes the purchase make more sense for me.



At a stated 18' that looks like a 14-4 (14' of flat deck and 4' of beaver tail). Yes, the beaver tail is the angled rear portion.

As was stated above, stay away from mobile home axles as they are meant for limited service. You want to see regular rims on those tires! Yes, many use them as regular axles, but if they ever let go .....

If you could get a look at the trailer, first thing to do is go over it and ensure the wheel bearings are good, springs are not sprung, metal is not rusted to the point of requiring replacement, etc. I'm not doubting the seller's honesty here, but keep in mind that it is in his best interest to present the trailer as positively as possible.

I paid just under $1500 for mine after taxes. It is a 16' (all flat deck) with 2 sets of 6000# braked axles. The deals are out there, you just have to find them and act quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 5, 2009)

Save up and get a dump trailer. You won't regret it. Like someone else said check the tires. I just spent $500 on 15" tires for my trailer. Your looking at another $200 plus for stack pockets and wood for sides. The metal floor can get slick in he rain also. I have hauled a lot of wood on car haulers and they do work good.

Scott


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

i didnt even think to ask if it has regular car rims on it or if their those trailer rims. i didnt know there was a difference in axls. i assumed a 7k lbs rating was a 7k lbs rating. whats teh difference in the axls then?

the stake poscets arent a big deal i can make them up for free its just gonna be my time. the wood will definatly cost some money though.


i keep looking around online to see what i can find. wheres a good place to look? everything i find is either waay too expensive or a total pos. 


thanks for all the info guys i really appreciate it. feel free to point out the obvious im totally green to the trailer world.


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 5, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> i didnt even think to ask if it has regular car rims on it or if their those trailer rims. i didnt know there was a difference in axls. i assumed a 7k lbs rating was a 7k lbs rating. whats teh difference in the axls then?
> 
> the stake poscets arent a big deal i can make them up for free its just gonna be my time. the wood will definatly cost some money though.
> 
> ...



Regular trailer rims are of the shape that you normally see (think nice white trailer rims). They have the 5, 6, or 8 bolt holes for the wheel studs. Those 3500# probably have 5 bolt holes.

Mobile home axle rims have 4 or 5 nuts that sit right up on the outside of the rim, near the rubber. If you ever take one off, you end up with just the rubber and the rim is basically a band of metal up against the rubber. Also, they usually come in off-sizes (e.g. 14.5"). Their intended purpose was to haul mobile homes to a lot, then the axles were supposed to be abandoned. Many people have scooped these up and made trailers with them.

I don't have a pic, but here is a link to some pics that show mobile home axles.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/Trailer/Trailer.htm

HTH


----------



## 046 (Mar 5, 2009)

not having stake pockets is not a deal breaker... but no brakes would be. 

really don't like dealing with folks that their word is no good. 
if I give out a price on an item... then I'll hold to it. 

good car trailers go for $1200 range all the time on craigslist. 
$1600 is on the high side... getting close to new price. 

I'd pay $1800 for a brand new trailer... before paying $1600 for a used one. 
if you can hold out a few months... I'd be keeping a keen eye on craigslist. 

-------------

2004 18' car trailer metal deck elec brakes - $1200 (Granby )
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-04, 8:51PM EST


2004 premier car trailer diamond plate deck 14' Long with 4' beavertail with Ramps that slide underneath 7000lbs tandem axle with electric brakes new led lights, no longer use need money and it takes up a large spot in my drive way 1200 obo





husky455rancher said:


> he said it has brakes on all the wheels and the tires are good. im positive it dosent have stake pockets. i would have to make them myself.
> 
> 
> what pissed me off is he origionally wanted 1200 obo. but he said he got a huge response and now he wants 1600. i may call him tomorrow and say best i can do is 1300 delivered.
> ...


----------



## John D (Mar 5, 2009)

Not for nothing,but a 7K GVWR trailer isnt going to hold much more than a small/medium car anway.A full cord of anything wet will be the max before your overweight.Maybe you have a light tow vehicle and it wont matter much.
I'm not sure what your looking for,but I was considering selling my 9900GVWR 18ft utility trailer,its a Starlight I bought it brand new locally,its got slide in ramps,and it will carry almost 8000 legally.Important part is the trailers under 10000GVWR,so you dont need a class A CDL to tow it. The 12-14K trailers you do.Mine is a 1999.Oh yeah its got stake pockets already,3" C channel all the way around,and I built 1 ft high sides in front of the wheel wells they would go with it.Its got working brakes on all 4,6 lug 5200lb dexter axles,new breakaway,LED tailight,and I just dont use it much anymore,since i got a dump trailer,and my SS came with a trailer that I have been using with it. PM me if your interested at all.I havent put it on craigslist yet,but will once the weather warms up and ppl are out looking for them.


----------



## 046 (Mar 5, 2009)

here's a deal.. if it's still there.. if pintle hitch can be converted to 2 5/16 ball
this is twice the trailer you started out looking at!!!

Heavy Duty Car or Equipment Trailer - $1300 (Franklin)
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-02-23, 12:25PM EST


Heavy Duty Car or equipment trailer, 14' long by 8' wide, 2) 8 lug axels, new tires, newer planks, pintle style hitch, pulls nice over all good cond, was used to haul cars and a bob cat $1300 or best offer CASH!! No SHIPPING!! [email protected]













husky455rancher said:


> i keep looking around online to see what i can find. wheres a good place to look? everything i find is either waay too expensive or a total pos.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 5, 2009)

towing isnt an issue i got a warmed over 2500 hemi ram  

the idea of teh car trailer was to be able to haul both firewood and my charger if need be.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> well i know nothing about trailers but i assume the beaver tail is the angled floor in the rear? he stated in the ad that its has a 4 ft beavertail. again i dont know what that is im just taking a guess.
> 
> 
> i do have a69 charger and a 76 camaro that will definatly spend some time on the trailer but im buying one for firewood. me gettin a car trailer just makes the purchase make more sense for me.




Something to think about since you say your cars will see time on the trailer:

While the beavertail does you no specific favors for wood hauling, and makes the trailer more prone to hanging up or scraping coming out of parking lots, driveways, etc, it can be crucial in loading if your cars sit low.

I specifically stayed away from a beavertail on mine because I tow my jeep into some interesting staging grounds, but the times I've hauled cars I've had to do some tricky business with my 5 foot ramps and 2X6s to avoid scraping or high centering the cars when loading.





046 said:


> here's a deal.. if it's still there.. if pintle hitch can be converted to 2 5/16 ball
> this is twice the trailer you started out looking at!!!




Screw the ball. Keep the pintle!!

I cant wait to ditch my ball and convert to pintle 


BTW, that's a damn fine trailer for sale for the price :jawdrop:


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 6, 2009)

whats the benifits of a pintle hitch over a ball? sorry for my noobness but i gotta learn sometime.


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 6, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> whats the benifits of a pintle hitch over a ball? sorry for my noobness but i gotta learn sometime.



Security. Once that pintle hitch is on .... it's on! It is certainly more secure than a ball hitch when hauling heavy loads.

Flexibility. The trailer can move more independently of the truck without binding (when going over rough terrain).


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 6, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> whats the benifits of a pintle hitch over a ball? sorry for my noobness but i gotta learn sometime.





cjcocn said:


> Security. Once that pintle hitch is on .... it's on! It is certainly more secure than a ball hitch when hauling heavy loads.
> 
> Flexibility. The trailer can move more independently of the truck without binding (when going over rough terrain).



:agree2::agree2:

It may also make the trailer harder to steal since fewer people have the means to hook up to a pintle...


The downside though is that pintles may feel a bit rougher when towing since there is more play forward and back than a ball. You can feel the trailer come forward in the hitch a bit when hitting brakes and then feel the slack picked back up when accelerating.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 6, 2009)

Should be fine, just make sure you watch how high you pile the trailer, It can be tempting to throw a few more logs on and get pretty good loads on them. Check the tires. Many people put car tires on trailers when they replace the tires cause they are cheaper, but they dont handle the weight.


----------



## coog (Mar 6, 2009)

046 said:


> here's a deal.. if it's still there.. if pintle hitch can be converted to 2 5/16 ball
> this is twice the trailer you started out looking at!!!
> 
> Heavy Duty Car or Equipment Trailer - $1300 (Franklin)
> ...



Is this one in OK?


----------



## 046 (Mar 6, 2009)

many times, tires are the limiting factor in how much your trailer can handle. 

the best tires for 8 lug, 16 in rims that comes on 7k lb axles are E rated truck tires. not trailer specific tires. Ask any trailer service tech and they will tell you the same. 

no clue about trailers with light duty 3,500 lb axles that take 5 lug 15in rims. 

the HD trailer listed above is in Connecticut... sure hope it's still there for the OP. it's a heck of a deal for $$$$! 



thejdman04 said:


> Should be fine, just make sure you watch how high you pile the trailer, It can be tempting to throw a few more logs on and get pretty good loads on them. Check the tires. Many people put car tires on trailers when they replace the tires cause they are cheaper, but they dont handle the weight.


----------



## coppermouse (Mar 6, 2009)

That's what I use, I made side boards, works well, I don't have any pics right now


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would try to find a dump trailer unloading is much easier.


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 6, 2009)

046 said:


> the best tires for 8 lug, 16 in rims that comes on 7k lb axles are E rated truck tires. not trailer specific tires. Ask any trailer service tech and they will tell you the same.
> 
> !



I have a set of 14 ply trailer tires on my dump trailer. I think they are g-rated. Much better then the trck tires on my other dump trailer. They need 100or 110psi. They hold one hell of a load and don't flex much at all.

Scott


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 6, 2009)

well i checked out that car trailer today. it seemed pretty good till i noticed the axle were bent up pretty bad. so i went and called my uncle who know a bit about that stuff and told him. he says if he bent the axls he prolly bent the frame and if he did that the tires wont wear right. i also noticed before i called my uncle that a couple of the tires were worn oj ojne side really bad. so i guess it got way overweight at somepoint. so i passed on the trailer.


----------



## cjcocn (Mar 6, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> well i checked out that car trailer today. it seemed pretty good till i noticed the axle were bent up pretty bad. so i went and called my uncle who know a bit about that stuff and told him. he says if he bent the axls he prolly bent the frame and if he did that the tires wont wear right. i also noticed before i called my uncle that a couple of the tires were worn oj ojne side really bad. so i guess it got way overweight at somepoint. so i passed on the trailer.



Good call. The last thing you want to do is buy a headache.

Keep your eyes open - those deals are out there. The day after I missed out on a 18' with a 10,000# rating for $2500 I found a 16' with a 12,000# rating for $1300.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 6, 2009)

046 said:


> a trailer with tandem 7klb axles is more like a heavy equipment trailer. sure you can haul cars, but it can easily haul tractors.
> 
> it's ideal for hauling wood! just make sure you've got a heavy duty truck like Cummins.
> 
> here's mine loaded with $15k+ lbs. pulling rig is a 97 cummins 12v.



What is that crane rated for capacity wise?


----------



## 046 (Mar 6, 2009)

of course a G-rated tire will hold more than an E rated one. you must have 19.5 in rims... have never heard of a true G-rated tire to fit 16in rims



STLfirewood said:


> I have a set of 14 ply trailer tires on my dump trailer. I think they are g-rated. Much better then the trck tires on my other dump trailer. They need 100or 110psi. They hold one hell of a load and don't flex much at all.
> 
> Scott


----------



## 046 (Mar 6, 2009)

rated at 1,500 lbs with boom in... 1,000 lbs with boom out

ratings are bogus on china made tools... divide by half to get truer ratings. 



flashpuppy said:


> What is that crane rated for capacity wise?


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup: Use my 12K twin axel and love it! You load that thing full, I guarantee you will be shot at end of day!


----------



## Highbeam (May 12, 2009)

I load up my 18' 10,400# rated trailer with wood in a strange way. Vertical. I take it home to process and find that the longer 36" rounds travel better on end.

Note that this trailer weighs 2500# empty so with the pictured 2 cords of green red alder it is right near the GVWR. The truck had another 0.5 cords in it making this a maxed out F350. I am only allowed a 20k# GCWR


----------



## gilraine (May 12, 2009)

046 said:


> of course a G-rated tire will hold more than an E rated one. you must have 19.5 in rims... have never heard of a true G-rated tire to fit 16in rims



goodyear makes them.. really expensive..http://www.goodyear.com/rv/products/g614rst.html


----------



## WidowMaker (May 12, 2009)

046 said:


> a trailer with tandem 7klb axles is more like a heavy equipment trailer. sure you can haul cars, but it can easily haul tractors.
> 
> it's ideal for hauling wood! just make sure you've got a heavy duty truck like Cummins.
> 
> here's mine loaded with $15k+ lbs. pulling rig is a 97 cummins 12v.



=====

Gotta throw the BS flag on this...


----------



## trialanderror (May 12, 2009)

i use my triple axle flatbed...

with some bolt on bunks i made, i've moved 1200+ board foot for lumberyards as well...


----------



## STLfirewood (May 12, 2009)

gilraine said:


> goodyear makes them.. really expensive..http://www.goodyear.com/rv/products/g614rst.html





That is the newer version of what I have. They are great tires. There wear really good. I bet mine have over 40k on them. They are getting thin 'm not looking forward to replacing them.

Scott


----------



## trialanderror (May 12, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> That is the newer version of what I have. They are great tires. There wear really good. I bet mine have over 40k on them. They are getting thin 'm not looking forward to replacing them.
> 
> Scott





somewhere i ran across a steal on some 14.5 lowboys... 18ply... $138 each, carry out..


----------



## STLfirewood (May 12, 2009)

Here are a couple logs that are going to the mill tomorrow on my car trailer. They are to long for my dump trailer.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (May 12, 2009)

Ok here they are


----------



## STLfirewood (May 13, 2009)

In case anyone cares that load brought a little over $1100 at the mill this morning.

Scott


----------



## wdchuck (May 13, 2009)

STL, nice load of dough there.


----------



## WidowMaker (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like you got your tire money...


----------



## thombat4 (May 13, 2009)

*This is a cool thread...!*

And some really nice pics too! You guys have got some really nice wood haulers...plus I'm learning some great trailer tips!!


----------



## songofthewood (May 14, 2009)

Just a quick load of storm damage.


----------



## Kansas (May 15, 2009)

I do, I put side boards on when its not hauling something else. 

I also have a pickup bed trailer with side boards that I pull with the splitter behind it and go out to the trees load the pickup and trailer with split wood thats probably the best way for meright now. I am pretty sure its illegal but I get away with it so far using mostly back roads.

I havent got a hitch on the rear of the car trailer yet but its coming soon and that will be the best combo of all, except possibly making a place on the trailer to carry and use the splitter at the same time.

Kansas


----------



## Redbug (May 16, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my trailer for all around use. This trailer is 20 feet long, steel floor, 8 feet wide, 14k. I welded up the removable sides in two side sections either side, and a removable tailgate.


----------

